# 1800’s baby bottle?



## Tidelarking (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi everybody,

I’m curious if anyone knows this bottle.
It’s embossed “Manhattan” on the top/front and it has a maker’s mark on the bottom of “H B & C”, which I believe was Hagerty Bros. & Co, who ran the Hagerty Glass works in Brooklyn (which was previously Brooklyn Green Glassworks and Hamilton Glassworks before that). I’m fairly sure that’s where it was made, but I’m unsure what to call this design?

I originally thought it was a baby bottle, but I’m wondering if it could be an invalid feeder? Or were they the same thing? It was found near a quarantine hospital that was active in the mid to late 1800’s.

Any help would be very appreciated:


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 20, 2021)

I think it's a baby bottle, as far as I know invalid feeders have a hole in the top and a spout.  Shame about the hole in the side!


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 20, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I think it's a baby bottle, as far as I know invalid feeders have a hole in the top and a spout.  Shame about the hole in the side!


 this bottle with the "curved neck" is used for urination.The bottle was used at night to urinate into where there wasn't  place to go.The bottle was used in the 1800's!


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 20, 2021)

It's a baby bottle, not for urination.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 20, 2021)

Tidelarking said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I’m curious if anyone knows this bottle.
> It’s embossed “Manhattan” on the top/front and it has a maker’s mark on the bottom of “H B & C”, which I believe was Hagerty Bros. & Co, who ran the Hagerty Glass works in Brooklyn (which was previously Brooklyn Green Glassworks and Hamilton Glassworks before that). I’m fairly sure that’s where it was made, but I’m unsure what to call this design?
> ...


Yes sir baby bottle some baby bottles are really cool I've seen them with little bunny rabbits all kinds of cool looking stuff in embossed n the glass


----------



## Csa (Jan 20, 2021)

If you look for old Whitehall Tatum catalogs or Illinois glass catalogs from early 1900s, they have several models of baby feeders, curved snd straight, with nipple attached or log tube like nipple. Also show glass “thunder jugs” bed pans which were larger! 



			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/IGCoCatalog1906.pdf


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 20, 2021)

thought they were called Nurser Bottles for Nursing Baby's?


----------



## Csa (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes. Here is page 40 from that long pdf.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 21, 2021)

I have an original iron mold used to blow the American Feeding Bottle nursers.  It's pretty dang cool...not too many molds still around.


----------



## Snorro (Jan 27, 2021)

More commonly called a nurser or nursing bottle. Late 1800's - early 1900's.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 27, 2021)

Snorro said:


> More commonly called a nurser or nursing bottle. Late 1800's - early 1900's.




That's what I said.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2021)

I have 5 'baby feeder bottles' in my collection so far and I love them, even though their nickname at the time was "murder bottles". They had a long rubber tube leading from the bottle to the teat and, largely thanks to Mrs Beeton, mothers would only wash the tube once every 2-3 weeks! Obviously this led to numerous infant deaths, with only 2 in 10 children making it to their 2nd birthday.

My bottles are called 'The Alexandra', 'Our Beauties', 'The Doreen' and, because I love it so much, I have 2 'Toothsome Tit Bit' bottles.


----------

